#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  幫南田功二貼的文～狼之樂園之革命的團體

## 真嗣

開頭：
「可是現在回文的人有夠少的！」(某獸說)
「這樣我們根本沒有動力嗎？」(某文學獸說)
「欺負新手不公平！」(用力拍桌)
「乾脆各位來搞革命吧！一起垮台！狼版變成新手獸樂園！」[某希特獸說]
其他人用力拍桌，有的丟花、有的丟酒。
這時......
白牙與和魯夫還有其他各大阪主出現。
各大版主v.s新手團與不滿的群眾！



這時不滿的群眾說話了：
「狼牙，雖然一開始我們覺得這個網站不錯，可是我們新手畫的圖都被人家利用了，你說怎辦！」
「啊，你再說什麼？」狼牙說。
「什麼你說你不懂！」
不滿群眾獸各各都拆各類的倚子或桌子的角。
「等等！」不滿眾獸出來了一個人。
這個人就是小池！
不滿的眾獸說：「你過去狼牙那邊做什麼！？各位一起叛變吧！先宰了那個小鬼！」

這時和魯夫與其他各版主互助小池。
和魯夫說:「小池你快走！這裡不關你的事。快！我跟各位會互助的！」
小池這時看到魯夫以經狂暴了！
把不滿的眾獸撕裂了一些人。
「阿阿！我的腿～我的手阿～～～！」
這時小池恍神掉了。

突然間站在白牙的藍狼跑了出來。
藍狼說:「跟我走，一起去找其他版主大大。」
小池說：「可是和魯夫和白牙怎麼辦？」
「沒關係，他們可是很強的。」
這時藍狼與小池快速的跑出爭議院。

可是.......
在逃出來的一瞬間，藍狼的腳被砍到了！
藍狼痛叫說:「快！快去找月影，他就在門口了快阿！」
小池快速的跑到月影身邊說：
「月影，和魯夫他還有白牙.....快幫我！」
月影：「你在說什麼？慢慢說。」
這時月影往眾議院看。

白牙滿身是傷的把和魯夫還有藍狼救了出來邊喊說：
「月影快跑啊！把車開出來！」
「可是......」月影說
「可是布魯郎去找你們了耶」
「我去找戰鬥狼來。」月影說。
「白牙，快把我的bnw開走，我還有台法拉利可以開，快走吧！」

小池被推到車上時邊說：「可是到時要在哪見面？」
「放心，到狼之樂園的酒把等我，那邊會有其他人在那等的。」
這時月影開法拉利，去找戰鬥狼人！
他一到戰鬥狼的店時邊說：
「快把你的武器都搬到狼之樂園酒吧！」
「阿阿?發生什麼事了！」
月影說：「別再問了，快！」
正在他們搬的同時，月影隱隱約約的看到黑熊。
便急忙的用戰鬥狼的擴音契說：
「黑熊！黑雄來這裡！眾議院的人殺過來了！」

戰鬥狼搬到一半的彈藥掉在地上，同時也嚇到了。
黑熊飛也似的奔跑的衝了過來，便說：「月影，你說的是真的嗎？」
「當然是真的！」就在這個同時...
白牙還在開者bnw，同時注意和魯夫的傷。
小池在這時說:「我....一切都是我害的....」
「別這麼說，畢竟妳只是想阻止一切阿。」
就在說完這句時也到了狼樂園酒吧。

小池衝了進來找楓狼。
小池抓者楓狼的手說:「楓狼，快去幫白牙抬藍狼和和魯夫進來。」
楓狼說：「怎麼回事了？」小池:「你就別問了，快去啊！」
就在搬進來同時，修諾斯緩緩的走了進來邊說：
「楓狼，又給你看店啦。抱歉勒......」
修諾斯看到和魯夫與白牙還有藍狼在失血，變臉色大變！
邊說：「到底怎摩回事了？」
「情況不對，我看還是去總部吧！」修諾斯說。

眾議院的革命主義者‧功二對著擴音器說：
「白牙你個懦夫！你其中一個人在我這裡！我看你要交出樂園還是要他死！」
此時的布魯說：「白牙你別放棄！我可以為樂園捐軀的！」
功二說：「混帳東西！不管你再怎麼說，我還是可以獨占樂園的！畢竟眾議院的一千五百名軍官在我手裡，我看白牙怎麼辦！」

待續！
註明：【裡面出場人物都有被接受了，除了白牙我不知道可不可，不行的話我會再加以改編。】
【功二製作此小說，執導碇真嗣 】

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

總覺得哪裡怪怪的一一a"

雖然不知寫這樣的文章意義在哪裡，希望不會成真

----------


## 小韋

以下是我個人的看法，有所冒犯請原諒！
雖然很少人認識我（因該說都不認識吧！可是我也是狼之樂園的獸，所以我也要說一些事情）
雖然我是比較後期入會的獸，
雖然我很少回覆別人的文章，
雖然這件事情我可以不理會。
可是我一直常常看到類似像這的主題在，例如恢復文章問題，還有語氣或是狼版怎樣…等
只是感覺，在說別人之前，都不會想到自己，每個人都是少一面鏡子（包括我），
你想要改變某獸，某團，某事物，那就要先改變妳自己，自己都改變不了，那怎什麼改變別人，只是感覺很煩，因為聽多了，也看多了，只會抱怨，只會要求別人，真是有形多過於無形。
這狼版是每個人因為喜歡某事情而共同喜愛，所以才會找到，所以我相信狼版不會垮，垮的是我們個人心態，我不想要求別人，相反的我也不想被要求，有人選擇有形的支持
，也有人會選擇無形的支持，被限制只會有負面影響，不如給大家自由。
有人會說我的文章好少被回覆，我很想問問，”你想要誰回覆？”
為什麼有些人文章可以被回覆那麼多？不能只固定和那幾隻獸在交流，現在也越來越多新獸，你要如何認識這些獸？就要看你自己阿。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

雖然是小說...
嗯嗯..........................................
一句話...

*新手總有一天也是會變老手的!*

----------


## 南田功二

如果不希望我具續的話..
我可以停下此篇故事....
因為我也被嚇到我前半段怎麼會有那麼激的對話...
可是我會在改編的...
目標400獸群會在內>W<...
謝謝各位的大力相助(裡面或許有些許的內容因該是真實的吧猜測)

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

要是這是故事就好了....
如果變成是未來的世實....
後果不勘涉- -

----------


## 食老TPOA

看不懂想要表達什麼=W=
感覺就像是為革命而革命
文章應該具有一些正面教化的意義
不管是什麼類型
是悲是喜是苦是愁
都應該能給予讀者一些省思，一點領悟
不知道作者群除了上面那些講到快爛掉的話題以外還有什麼要說的？
還是只是純粹站出來提倡革命風氣？
這樣對新獸影響不良吧=W=

----------


## 藍德

唔....雖然這點子有創意...但是拿版眾和獸友們開玩笑作文章並不是個好現象....

雖然大部分大概都會置之一笑,但是或多或少也有不能接受的
基本上我個人認為這篇文已經是遊走邊緣了...因為火藥味重,而且還拿版眾開這種負面的玩笑

另外~回文少並不代表可以用這種聳動的文章來引發回覆~而是要讓自己的文能夠更有內涵和深度~雖然不可否認這是表現技法的一種,但是文章這種方法我並不是很能認同就是了

建議這種文章私下傳就好了...畢竟不是所有人都能接受的...

----------


## 南田功二

喔喔..抱歉啦..
雖然的確有些獸不能接受(迷:是根本就不能接受!!)
可是這值是開頭我保證第2篇不會有再火藥的事了....
.....

----------


## 布雷克

我該說甚麼呢....南田功二要練好自己的文法呀...

這不太像個小說.....

不是文雜文多就能當小說呢...

南田功二要多看別人的創作呀....

台詞不太自然....我不是說你寫的不好呢....你要學習的還多著呢...

----------


## 台灣黑熊

雖然說...就創意上來講是挺新穎的...

但是...

感覺就是怪怪的....bbb

個人是主張~狼之樂園之所以會稱為"樂園"是因為是塊樂土咩...^^"

本文...用在這裡感覺...恩...不是很好的感覺一w一"

----------


## 阿難

狼版變成新手獸樂園！
本獸對這話表示強烈不滿
原因一.  是薩大說的:新手總有一天也是會變老手的!
      二.  大大們也會有不多人回的時候
        三.  來看我發的 [請勤點回文吧]http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=7018
                和白狼發的 [我的圖令人無法接受?]http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=6208
            獸們的回覆十分有道理
        四.回覆少不表示人氣低   悅點率才是重要的
             (我的圖65人觀看  1回覆)

----------


## 蝕狼

像各位大大說的一樣樂園不是為了這種目的存在

而新手也不要以為大家不回文

看看自己的點閱率，雖然少但是也有獸在看，這也不是直得高興的嗎？

就算是這樣我的文也是很少發，也沒畫什麼圖，但是大家還是會看，難道一定要回文嗎？

當我看到有人看我的文章還是會繼續寫下去的！有獸看就是動力！！

樓上的大大說的沒錯哦！！

還有這篇寫的作者，我沒別的意思，你寫的我覺得是不錯
但是這種事希望不要在樂園中發生啦^^

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

繼續創作吧...
題目新穎...內容也挺有意思的
不曉得最後會是什麼世界...(各位心中，自有把尺，也有個底)

無聊提到，小說錯字盡量別錯的太多...

----------


## ExD

剛開始看的時候嚇到了>0<

畢竟我才剛進來呀ˊ.ˋ

沒想到是文章而已  也不希望會成真呀.....

看看第二章會如何吧......

----------

